# Audi's 3.0 TDI engine (A5) opinions



## steamcake (Jan 22, 2012)

Hiya im just after a few opinions and knowledge on Audi's 3.0 tdi engine as fitted to loads of their models since 2006 (i think). I sold my very nice TT mk1 this morning which Ive had for 2 years, it had been to awesome gti for a remap so was around 265bhp. My initial plans were to buy something like a golf/A3 a couple of years old but after driving a couple I really didn't like the lack of power I'm used to and the general 'awesomeness' of the TT haha. My new plan is the Audi A5 3.0 tdi which I figure is as close as I am going to get to the TT power and road presence whilst maintaining semi decent mpg and having useable rear seats! My budget lands me on all the ex company A5's that have come out of lease in the last year or so, so 08/09 plate A5's with 80,000 ish miles on. Im being extremely picky wanting things like B&O stereo, the Y alloys etc and Ive found a gorgeous one within my budget Im going to see tuesday. Looking on the internet the 3.0 tdi engine seems pretty bombproof which is why I am not too concerned about the mileage, especially as all its probably done is sat on a motorway for the last 4 years! Just after any knowledge anyone has or opinions to anything I need to look for when viewing this one on tuesday! It has full audi service history which is a bonus, and everything I want! Reliability of them OK, I cant find any reports of known faults? I was going to go for a 320D until I read horror stories about the timing chain issue they have so am hoping for good news from you guys but any info much appreciated! Cheers!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

We've had our 3.0TDi A6 Le Mans for just over a year now and it's noticeably quicker than our old BMW 530d - though that's not a fair comparison as the Audi has 240PS and our BMW had 218PS.

They remap well and most will easliy see 200k with no problems. From what I can gather, change the oil every 10k and you're laughing.

Compare that to our old BM which we got shot of at 112,000 miles as so much had gone wrong with the car that I was convinced ours would also be one of the ones to fall foul of the dreaded swirl flaps.

This thread is worth a read if you havne't already seen it:

http://www.pistonheads.com/GASSING/topi ... di+engines


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Faultless bit of kit. I had my A5 for three years never skipped a beat. We used to tour France in it, one time I had to drive from Spanish side of the Pyrenees all the way home 1100 miles in 21 hrs set the cruise at 80 and it still returned 48 mpg.


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

This is good to know, I'm toying with the idea of the A6 3.0tdi SLine 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## steamcake (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks forthe replies 

I went and bought an A5 3.0 tdi quattro sport yesterday from wales. 3 hour drive back at 85 cruise returned 48.3mpg including a bit of heavy fooing either end of the motorway run! Bought it with 80k on and feels brand new. When i thrned up the guy hadnt started the car for 6 weeks and the management light was on to which he offered to fix it then and there so we went to the audi garage. Manifold flap 2? The engineer told us he couldnt fit us in until the day after and but it was probably just a carbon build up on a butterfly type flap? and so the guy knocked off another £500  rich [email protected] had a gallardo parked on his drive so dont think he was too bothered!

Cars brilliant except for that, anyone heard of that before?


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Great Car. Enjoy. It was the best cruiser I ever had.


----------



## actionman37 (May 13, 2012)

my mate & his brother have both got remapped B6 A4 3.0 TDi's & they both love them. Both of them previously had B5 2.5 TDi's & much prefer the 3.0.

Cruise control was also very easy to add to my mates B6. His steering wheel module had the option already in it for cruise so was just a case of buying a stalk, fitting it then coding the ECU & steering module to tell it that it now has cruise. Only cost him £80 for me to do it for him including the stalk


----------

